# Model with Sports Car Shoot



## Erik McCormick

I had a short layoff from shooting recently. Finally thought I'd get back in the saddle and shake off the rust. A gorgeous model and exotic sports car definitely didn't hurt the cause...























Thanks for looking. Any comments and/or critiques are greatly appreciated...


----------



## Derrel

As Austin Powers would say, "Yeah, baby!"

Nice coordination of her dress and shoes with the car. I like the third photo, the horizontal of the car and her in the parking structure...kind of a cool looking shot.


----------



## GFruge

All GREAT Photos.

Only 1 thing that caught my attention that looks a little off.  Only a minor detail, but her toes on that last photo looks like a scuba flipper.

Beautiful model and great composition.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl

I'm diggin' the colors and the majority of the poses. She is attractive, yes, but she looks like she went rummaging in her big sister's closest: her shoes and dress look 2 sizes too big, and her feet look pigeon-toed or like she had a difficult time moving in her too-big shoes.


----------



## abc123_4

nice photos i like them


----------



## Araxx

All nice photos, #3 is still my favourite. Like the Gallardo much ;D


----------



## Cpt.Beyond

the clothes do seem a bit too big, its a good thing her legs call all the attention. great set!


----------



## pmsnel

OMG!! Ditch the model and keep the Gallardo! 

No wait! Ditch the model and ditch the Gallardo and find a Veyron!


----------



## Phranquey

AnneRiceBowl said:


> I'm diggin' the colors and the majority of the poses. She is attractive, yes, but she looks like she went rummaging in her big sister's closest: her shoes and dress look 2 sizes too big, and her feet look pigeon-toed or like she had a difficult time moving in her too-big shoes.


 
Great effort on the composition and lighting. Really good shots on your part... :thumbup:

As Anne states, and I do realize it's not your fault, but the wrong shoe size in #'s 1 and especially 2 is really glaring. Looks like a little girl wearing mom's shoes.


----------



## R.D.

the second shot is gorgeous.. here's a thought.. pull her up a little bit so we can have a more clear view of her without losing the gorgeous frame of the car and garage..

nice set though.. don't like the pool concept because it is so overdone but you got an awesome frame and it is a beauty.. 

cheers.


----------



## JBWilson

I like the whole set! Well done!


----------



## deekim

looks good bro, maybe emphasize the car too! kudos for a hott one


----------



## dak1b

damn shes hot!

whats her number?

nice photos!


----------



## shaunly

:thumbup: #1

What lens did you use for this shoot.


----------



## photosbybritni

Awesome work!  The only problem I see is the shoes, image #1 looks like she is about to topple over and break her ankle. But aside from that, kudos to you!


----------

